
Sourcify is connecting entrepreneurs directly to pre-vetted overseas factories - sourcify
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/13/sourcify-is-connecting-entrepreneurs-directly-to-pre-vetted-overseas-factories/
======
grizzles
Do you have a mobile phone factory that would be willing to give up their
BSP/SDK/ROM source code for a ~$40 android phone? The last time I checked on
alibaba no OEM/ODMs were willing to do this yet but it seems like it's going
to happen soon.

~~~
sourcify
Nope :(

